# CRGW - HCG Test



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I'm wondering if any of you can help me.

I've just had my BFP from ARGC and they test your HCG levels every other day.  I live in Wales so it's a 500-mile round trip.  My clinic have said they don't mind if I get it tested else where as long as they have the results by 3pm.  I've booked a test at CRGW on Friday at 9am and I was just wondering how long do they take to get back to you?  When I spoke to the lady on the phone she said it shouldn't be a problem but I was hoping for examples.

Thanks in advance x


----------

